# appetizer pairing w/ Guenoc wine



## charma (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to figure out some appetizer ideas for a dinner party which involves wine tasting. I'd like suggestions that would accompany a Guenoc wine please. thanks /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm not familiar with Guenoc, do you have a flavor profile?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, checking out http://www.guenoc.com/, it appears that the name has changed and there are a variety of typical California varietals available, which ones are you serving?

Oh, here, http://www.langtryestate.com/index....e&pageid=a78bfd60-c60c-b8c4-c690-421ee9eb0052, they describe the wines available.


----------



## charma (Jul 6, 2010)

Guenoc wine.  I am drinking the Guenoc Claret. It is a cab-sauv, merlot, petite sirah, with a gorgeous garnet coloring.

Flavors of cherry, plum & red raspberries tickle the pallette and as I read about this blend, hints of vanilla & caramel

are included. Yummmmy.  I am looking for appropriate appetizers to pair with this wine as well as others, such as a Malbec

from Argentina. If anyone has a clue for me to accompany a Malbec, my life would be great.  Another quandry is the Mouton Cadet

from  France. Trying to cover the gamut of whites, reds and an ice-wine for dessert.  Hope to have an enjoyable and memorable

evening for many.

Thanks.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

First thing that comes to mind is tuna....don't know why.  Blue fin with a spice crust, searred rare.

orange zest in sauce....I'm thinking not a berry sauce.


----------



## charma (Jul 6, 2010)

What is your opinion of smoked salmon with Guenoc?

I am using the Claret from France.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

guess it depends on how heavily it's smoked.


----------

